# Pressurized CO2 System - noisey?



## Red (Aug 20, 2009)

I am starting my investigation into the purchase of a pressurized CO2 system for my 29 gal tank. The aquarium is in the same room where the family watches TV so noise would be a factor in my decision. I have an aqueon filter which I consider to be quiet.

I have absolutely no experience in the area of pressurized systems of any sort - is there an audible sound of gas going from tank to aquarium; would using solenoid create noise; any other sources of noise with this system.

I am not so concerned about hearing the equipment in a quiet room. 

My question is if the noise level would mean the volume on the TV would need to be turned up or the noise from the system would be a distraction when having a conversation in the room. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

The amount of CO2 we inject at a few bubbles per second makes no audible noise I have ever been able to detect. If you mean hissing of gas...no way you'd ever hear that - if you did, you'd be gassing your fish and probably the whole room.

Unless you were thinking of bubbling CO2 into your filter or a powerhead to use the impeller to pulverize the bubbles, that will make some noise when the bubbles hit the blades.



Red said:


> My question is if the noise level would mean the volume on the TV would need to be turned up or the noise from the system would be a distraction when having a conversation in the room.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The only noise with my setup is the solenoid clicking on in the morning and off at night.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The only noise with my setup is the solenoid clicking on in the morning and off at night. In between is complete silence.


----------

